# Wall Mounted Bottle Opener



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Here was a fun one that I finished up recently. 

It's a Wall Mounted Bottle Opener. It has this magnetic catch on the bottom that works great.

 

I have more pics, and links to where I found the magnets, and opener at: woodlogger.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting Daris,

Simple, clear videos...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now your problem will be finding bottles with caps on them, and even those screw off now. I'll admit there are bottles with caps available, but most of the brands I'd sooner pass up rather than buy.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Now your problem will be finding bottles with caps on them, and even those screw off now. I'll admit there are bottles with caps available, but most of the brands I'd sooner pass up rather than buy.


Theo I still have a bottle opener on my key ring (along with other junk), I have not used it for years, It is on my bucket list that one day before I die then I will find a bottle to open with it. Neville


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It came out great! Nice video. And that is such a very brilliant idea.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Uhh Theo, Nevile... You goofballs :lol:

What Daris has posted has one of those small Coke bottles that were brought back quite a few years 
ago. Perfect little 8oz bottles (I aint converting it to metric, Neville ... :lol: ) that is just the right size for 
someone like me who isn't a soda drinker, but once in a while, I like to have a little taste. These are 
just my size. No waste, which always happened with the plastic bottles, and the cans. I can never 
finish one. 

Daris, I love it! Totally kewl Dude! :happy:


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi All 
no problem here in Australia . i use mine everyday opening up a fine bottle of Coopers Dark Ale Hmmmm feel that urge coming on strong right now Pssst


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL Pete!!! :lol:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> Hi All
> no problem here in Australia . i use mine everyday opening up a fine bottle of Coopers Dark Ale Hmmmm feel that urge coming on strong right now Pssst


But did you bring enough for the whole class?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Uhh Theo, Nevile... You goofballs :lol:


I'm sticking with Neville. 

Don' drink no steenkin' Coke, hurts my tummy, even with rum in it. Bu moose milk, now that's a man's drink. Ahhhh.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

JOAT said:


> But did you bring enough for the whole class?


I could but i don't think you stateside classmates could handle a REAL Aussie Beer
"it would put you on your rear":fie:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> I could but i don't think you stateside classmates could handle a REAL Aussie Beer
> "it would put you on your rear":fie:


+1....even the Fosters in US is watered down dish water.......LOL


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG LOL :lol: James!!!
I don't drink beer (bitter... don't like it) but that's funny right there.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> I could but i don't think you stateside classmates could handle a REAL Aussie Beer
> "it would put you on your rear":fie:


Maybe my classmates couldn't, but once you've had French beer, ANY beer is good.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Barb...


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> I could but i don't think you stateside classmates could handle a REAL Aussie Beer
> "it would put you on your rear":fie:


I don't know 'bout that. I remember back before the fed's watered this stuff down.

Home - Ole Smoky Moonshine Tennessee


----------

